# Képek csatolása



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 7)

*A CanadaHun szerverére való képfeltöltés*​
A hozzászólást a lap bal alsó sarkában a *SZÓLJ HOZZÁ* gombbal indítsd.
Csatolás megtekintése 559904​
Az új, *Válasz a témára* ablakban kattints a gemkapocsra.
Csatolás megtekintése 559905​
A *Csatolás manager* felugró ablakban lehetőséged van a saját könyvtáradból, vagy közvetlenül az internetről képet feltölteni. Érdekessége az ablaknak az *Engedélyezett filetípusok és maximális méreteik* táblázat, amiből megtudhatod, hogy a feltenni kívánt képedet tudja-e fogadni a szerver. 
Csatolás megtekintése 559906​
Innen más az eljárás, ha a saját gépedről, vagy az internetről töltesz fel képet.


*Képfeltöltés saját gépről a CanadaHun szerverére*

Kattints a *Fájl kiválasztása* gombra, a saját könyvtárad jelenik meg új ablakban, válaszd ki a feltölteni kívánt képet és nyisd meg a saját gépeden.
Csatolás megtekintése 559909​

Újra a *Csatolás manager*t fogod látni, a kép elnevezésével. Nyomd meg a* Feltöltés *gombot és várj.
Csatolás megtekintése 559907​ 
A feltöltés végét az jelzi, ha a *Csatolás manager* bal oldalán megjelenik a csatolás jele. Ekkor kattints a *Rendben*-re és eltűnik a *Csatolás manager*.
Csatolás megtekintése 559908​
A saját gépedről öt képet tudsz csatolni egy hozzászóláshoz, az öt fájl kiválasztási lehetőséggel. 

A hozzászólást küldd el a *Válasz elküldése* megnyomásával.
Csatolás megtekintése 559911​ 

*Képfeltöltés az internetről a CanadaHun szerverére*

A *Csatolás manager*ben a három üres rubrika egyikébe másold be a kép URL-jét.

A web oldalról vett címet másold be, ne a képkeresőből vett címet. 
A jobboldali egérgombbal kattints a képre, a felugró ablakból válaszd a *Kép URL-jének másolásá*-t. Vidd a kurzort a *Csatolás manager* egyik rubrikájába. A jobboldali egérgombbal kattints, a felugró ablakból válaszd a *Beillesztés*t.

Kattints a *Feltöltés*-re.
Csatolás megtekintése 559910​
A feltöltés végét az jelzi, ha a *Csatolás manager* bal oldalán megjelenik a csatolás jele. Ekkor kattints a *Rendben*-re és eltűnik a *Csatolás manager*.
Csatolás megtekintése 559908​
Az internetről 3 képet tudsz csatolni egy hozzászóláshoz a három rubrika kitöltésével. 

A hozzászólást küldd el a *Válasz elküldése* megnyomásával.
Csatolás megtekintése 559911​
Az első kísérletekre szánt topik:
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17814
ahol következmények nélkül lehet tévedni és rontani.


----------



## szabyka22 (2012 Október 27)

Ha valaki tudna késziteni egy szép Full HD háttérképet nagyon megkoszonnem


----------



## szabyka22 (2012 Október 27)

egy tavaszi kép se volna rossz


----------



## frankyfrank (2012 November 5)

Tessék..tavasz,full hd


----------



## frankyfrank (2012 November 5)

Csatolás megtekintése 974848
itt is..


----------



## frankyfrank (2012 November 5)

Nincs több.


----------



## taidora (2013 Szeptember 29)

hangya1944 írta:


> *A CanadaHun szerverére való képfeltöltés*​
> A hozzászólást a lap bal alsó sarkában a *SZÓLJ HOZZÁ* gombbal indítsd.
> Csatolás megtekintése 559904​
> Az új, *Válasz a témára* ablakban kattints a gemkapocsra.
> ...


Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## taidora (2013 Szeptember 29)

frankyfrank írta:


> Nincs több.Csatolás megtekintése 974866


Nagyon szép!


----------



## Holka Szilvia (2013 Október 25)

csodás!!!


----------

